# Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm



## L-man (11. Februar 2011)

*Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

Hallo,

ich habe mich neu hier angemeldet weil ich schon seit einigen Jahren die PCGH lese. Passt sich ganz gut weil ich habe auch gleich ein anliegen. Und zwar habe ich von einem Kumpel eine XFX GTX 260 Black Edition erstanden. Leider hat die Karte ja den Ruf das sich die Werksmäßige Übertaktung (ca.15%) so gar nicht mit dem Referenzdesign und der überaus zurückhaltenden Lüftersteuerung verträgt.  Nun habe ich mich entschlossen eine andere Kühllösung zu verbauen. Ich habe jetzt eine Nagelneue Arctic cooling Accelero extreme GTX pro Kühllösung zu hause. Allerdings verweisst die Packung auf die Homepage, das man sich dort die Passende Anleitung runterladen lässt. Leider ist dem nicht so und auch der Support bewegt sich trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage nicht mir zu antworten. Hat vieleicht hier noch jemand besagte Anleitung die er mir zur Verfügung stellen könnte?


MfG
L-man


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Februar 2011)

Schau dir doch ein paar yt Videos an oder google nach der Anleitung.


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

auf google habe ich natürlich schon gesucht aber auch auf Youtube finde ich nichts wirklich passendes was eine Montageanleitung ersetzt. Schade das der Support von AC sich überhaupt nicht rührt. War bisher immer top zufrieden mit der Firma.


----------



## -Moof- (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

hallo,
habe auch den Kühler auf meiner GTX, allerdings die 55nm!

monatge ist echt nen bisschen anspruchsvoll, aber machbar.

Die PDF des "old layouts" hilft dir wirklich nicht weiter?

hast du nen Foto deines PCB´s? Dann könnte man hilfestellung geben.


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

nein ein Bild habe ich nicht, ich will die Karte erst auseinander nehmen wenn ich genau weiß wie der neue Kühler drauf kommt und wo welche Zusatzkühler montiert werden. Weil leider kann ich mir keine Hilfe mehr holen wenn mein PC auseinander ist. Welche PDF "old layouts" meinst du?


----------



## -Moof- (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

hier habe die pdf´s von der herstellersite!

vielleichht helfen die ja?? und wenn du bzw. wir nicht wissen was für ein pcb-layout deine gtx260 hat, dann kann mann nur ins blaue raten !!

Die pdf mit der  "old"-Bezeichnung soll wohl für 65nm karten sein! oder eben anderes pcb-layout!

Und wirklich sehen, wo was hin kommt. (Spannungswandler-v-ram etc.) Wird man auch erst, wenn der alte kühler ab ist!


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

vielen dank, das ist doch genau das was ich gesucht habe, welches layout ich habe sehe ich ja beim ausbau. Kannst du mir mal den Link zu den Dokumenten geben ich habe die nicht gefunden aufd der HP.


----------



## -Moof- (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

kein problem, man hilft ja gern!

Also habe eben auch mal bei der Herstellersite nachgeschaut um die PDF´s und Dokumentation zu suchen!
Aber komischerweise finde ich auch nix mehr! hmm ?? Dann sind wir beide blind oder zu doof dazu?!
Aber ich versichere Dir die PDF´s sind Orginal!! habe am 04.09.2010 den Kühler bei Mindfac... gekauft und dann auch die PDF´s runtergeladen! da waren die noch da!!!

Wenn du noch Hilfe brauchst, schrei hier ganz laut!!  hast nen Abo bekommen! Sag auch mal bitte bescheid ob alle geklappt hat?! 
Viel Spass und Glück bein basteln!!


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

jau danke ich melde mich. Das schwierigste ist aber wohl die Alte Kühlung zu entfernen, da grauts mir am meisten vor.

Tante edit: habe grade gesehen das meine Graka eine Platte auf der Rückseitedes PCB hat wie die GTX 280, ich hoffe mal das zumindest das PCB referenz ist und ich keine Probleme mit der Kompatibiliät des Kühlers bekomme.


----------



## -Moof- (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

Ist halb so schlimm! 
Mit Ruhe, Geduld und Gründlichkeit beim bearbeiten der Karte klappt das!

Alles richtig säubern (tipp in der PDF),  
den NVIVO2Heatsink (Thermal Pad und Abstandhalter (Plastikbuchsen/Spacer) nich vergessen! vorher drunter), dann die Heatsink´s des V-Ram´s, und die Spannungswandler-Heatsink´s nicht vergessen!!! Dann als letztes Highlight den guten, neuen Kühler drauf!

(NVIVO2Heatsink nicht zu fest anschrauben der Chip bricht schnell) sollte aber alles auch guten Druck haben! Kühler selbstverständlich auch. 
(Schrauben über kreuz anziehen!)
Dann sollte die ganze Bastel-lei kein Problem sein!!


----------



## L-man (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

so da bin ich wieder die Montage hat Problemlos funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein größeres Problem. Der Kühler verdeckt alle SATA Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard. Jetzt muss ich mich aucf die Suche machen nach seitlich abgewinkelten aber wenig auftragenden Kabeln machen.


----------



## -Moof- (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

hallo,
Glückwunsch!

War doch halb so schlimm wa?!

Und passende Kabel wirst wohl noch finden, sollte doch kein Problem sein!

Was für Temps fährt deine Karte denn jetzt?  idle und last? hast du das gute, alte Stück übertaktet?

gruß -Moof-


----------



## L-man (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Montageanleitung Accelero xtreme GTX Pro für GTX 260 62nm*

getaktet ist die Karte (666/1403/1150) also alles so ca 15% über referenz, ist aber so ausgeliefert worden. Temperaturen sind im idele: ca 35°C bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl. Und im PCGH VGA TOOL also Volllast geht sie auf ca 52°C hoch. Allerdings habe ich die Lüftersteuerung anders eingestellt so das der Lüfter da schon ca. 80% dreht damit die Spawas nicht über 115°C gehen. Bei der Drehzahl finde ich den Lüfter aber noch richtig leise. Meiner Meinung wird bei den vielen Tests viel zu wenig auf die Temperatur der Spawas eingegangen weil die sind doch meist der Limitierende Faktor bei solchen Monsterkühlungen.


----------

